# Growth questions?



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, this makes me feel like deja vu! I remember posting something similar when Ori was a puppy. 

Now, before anyone thinks me ignorant or dumb about raising my dogs, lol, I have to let you know that Jasmine is only my second Golden. With Ori, everything was brand new almost, and I was learning everything for the first time. Now, having both of them, I'm comparing them a lot. Not so much personality or behavior-wise, but development. 

When Ori was around Jasmine's age, it seemed he had a head that was bigger than his body - I used to call him 'fat-head' endearingly for it. Obviously he's grown into it now, but I'm a little concerned because with Jasmine, it's the opposite and compared to other Goldens her age...she is TINY. I've been marking her measurements and it seems she's barely grown a foot since she was 8 weeks old. At 22 weeks now (or 5.5 months) she's 1 foot 8 inches, however that's measuring from the top of her head.

Which brings me to another issue. Her head seems much smaller than her body, but that's not according to body mass. She's going for her check-up and a few little "worries" I have on Thursday so I haven't had a chance to weigh her. But in proportion to her body size with height and length, her head looks so small!

With the height measurements, I've done since 12 weeks old, she seems to grow at a pace around 2.5 inches a month.

That SOUNDS normal to me, at least it's consistent. But I'm highly concerned it should be more. I didn't measure Ori like I do with Jasmine when he was a pup, so I really don't know how to compare it by specifics. Ori is as healthy as an ox, if not a tad lazy (though 'tad' would be an understatement. Lol.) Jasmine is healthy, happy, and spriteful as any other normal pup her age but I'm worried that she's not growing properly. I'm switching her food to Royal Canin next week to see if it's a nutritional issue, and if that doesn't work I'll go for Science Diet, but I could really use some insight.

I tried to find my USB cable to upload a picture of Jas, but I seemed to have misplaced it at the moment, so sadly all I could give you was measurement explanations. I mean, is it normal for dogs to grow that little in 2.5 months? I've seen some other pictures of Goldens around here today (her age) and it got me even more concerned, as I wouldn't think Jasmine could meet their shoulders with the top of her head! 

Can dogs grow at different paces like humans? Is her growing so seemingly slow okay and would changing the food help? I know I'm about to be shot for this, but she's on Pedigree at the moment. My late nephew interstate was ill recenetly and so I wasn't able to find the finances to change it over yet, but I will be at the vet's on Thursday because I DESPISE Pedigree. Ori is on Royal Canin and has been since 12 months, and it works wonders for him.

Any ideas?


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't switch her food too quickly, can cause stomach upsets and diarrhea, which you don't want. When you do switch do it slowly, like adding to their regular food. 

I'm currently switching Bayne over to new food and doing it extremely slow. 1/4c new 1 1/4c old... I tried going up on the new and less on the old after 6 days but he started with diarrhea or very soft stools so I dropped back to beginning. 

All dogs/puppies grow at their own pace, I would check with your vet before making any changes. I thought Bayne was growing too fast since he is about 10 lbs heavier than any his age. But the vet said that he was perfect, we go next week for his third visit so I'll know more then.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am also worried my pup 15 weeks is growing too slowly and wonder if a change of food would help...i know all puppies grow at different rates but its concerning at times...i also would not change his food right now wait til he sees the vet and change very slowly.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Dogs, like people, mature at different rates. And some dogs are just smaller. My boy Quiz is seven years old, weights 43 lbs and is 21" at the shoulders. Not a darn thing wrong with him. He's just small.

So long as the vet has seen your dog and isn't worried, I wouldn't worry too much. If it was a nutritional deficiency, you'd likely see more outward signs than just a "small" dog... i.e., a dull coat, excess shedding, change in activity level, etc. If the dog is active, bright eyed, and vet-checked, I think you can relax. 

Probably a good idea to transition off Pedigree b/c it is a lesser quality food. (By that standard, I'd personally stay away from Science Diet, too.)

As for the head being smaller than the body, at 5.5 months, your pup is in the throws of "the uglies," when their bodies are changing and parts often look as though they don't belong together. Keep in mind too, that a more "field-looking" dog will have a very different appearance than a "conformation-looking" dog. "Fieldy" Goldens tend to have narrower heads and smaller builds. That might be part of what you're seeing as well.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, I knew to switch it slowly. Lol. The vet tells me every time I tell her I'm looking at the different food choices to do it slowly. I sit there and just stare and nod. MY issue with the food was more to do with because of switching it slowly, I'd have to buy two foods in the same week, and up until now my finances just were strained as anything. When Jas came home, I didn't want to have her switched right after, I wanted her to settle her in first. Then family crisis came up and I couldn't do too much so I still had her stuck on pedigree.

I am a little concerned though, because Ori had the same issue with Pedigree that he wasn't putting on the weight. Before he was switched to Royal Canin at 12 months, he weighed 16.6 kilos. I'm not sure how that converts to imperial, but He was supposed to be 20-25 kilos. Jasmine is certainly not putting on the weight she needs, and I think that may be a huge factor in this. It's also why I hate Pedigree, I don't trust it for many reasons. I mean, Her head is just passed my knee-cap, and I'm only 5"5.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

One thing that comes to mind is, males have larger head than females. At what age this becomes apparent, I'm not sure, but possibly Ori had a 'head growth spurt' at the same age. 

I'm sure your vet can put any worries to rest.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I personally wouldn't feed anything less than Pro Plan Puppy Large Breed. Quaility food for a growing puppy is much cheaper than trips to the vet with problems related to poor nutrition.

That said i believe they grow in spurts just like kids i could tell when pups were about to grow by their eating habits. I would just make my pups have quality food and they will grow up to what they are going to be.
Someone looking at Radar might think he had a "thin" build. Fact is he was all hard muscle from lots of vigorous exercise. Vets always remarked about how good his physical condition was, and how strong his heart was.
Just my .02


----------

